# Hymer B644 - Main Hatch - Very Squeeky ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi

My main lounge hatch is very squeeky & a bit stiff when wound up & down - paticularly when wound up. Is it best to spray the mechanism on the roof under the skylight with a silicon spray or three in one spray ?

Thanks

Captain Bligh


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> Hi
> 
> . Is it best to spray the mechanism on the roof under the skylight with a silicon spray or three in one spray ?
> 
> Captain Bligh


Use silicone spray by all means- we do for similar squeaky bits and it works very well with no residue or mess for dust to stick to. Please don't use silicon or it will make the situation worse !

( Sorry...it's the chemistry teacher coming out in me)

G


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> CaptainBligh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi,

I'm, confused please clarify ? Is Silicon Ok ?

Captain Bligh


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm, confused please clarify ? Is Silicon Ok ?
> 
> Captain Bligh


No, silicon is not OK but silicone is.

The difference would be between smearing a solid gritty, sandy substance on your rooflight ( silicon) and a smooth substance with excellent lubricating properties ( silicone spray).

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's a worm type drive on mine so I got on the roof and gave it a liberal application of all purpose grease which has done the trick.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bligh,

Mine was ok but I did put a bit of grease on the worm drive thing that Steve mentioned when I took mine off for cleaning.

Incidentally, I have had two of the folding handles fail in both the bathroom and main living area rooflights on ours. Some handles have a weak spot near the pin in the folding mechanism.

A quick tip, since then I have always taken the weight off the rooflight and its mechanism by pushing upwards in the centre of the skylights with my hand as I'm winding them up or down which takes away some of the force from the handles and of course makes it easier to wind as well.

Pete


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Had the same problem with the main roof light on our Hymer when we first had it.
Open up to full extent and clean off old grease and assorted gunk. I used WD 40/ similar and paper towel.
Spray worm mechanism and other moving parts( hinges) with a White Lithium Grease Spray - you'll find it on line and in you local H*****ds. Wind up and down a few times making sure grease covers mechanism.
That was more than a year ago and it has only had a quick re - greasing before recent summer trip.

Lots of other uses for the spray grease :wink:


----------

